# Relocating to Tupelo, Mississippi



## mcnaryk (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi everyone! My name is Kristina and I am a new CPC (I was certified about 3 months ago), and my husband and I are relocating to Tupelo, Mississippi in about 3 weeks. I was born and raised in California, so this is a HUGE transition for me. I've been trying to search for medical billing/coding jobs in the Tupelo area, but am not having much luck. I've found NNMC (North Mississippi Medical Center) is pretty big out there and I've been checking their web site, along with the local online newspaper. If anyone has any ideas/suggestions of where else to look/who to contact please let me know! Thanks so much and Happy New Year!


----------

